# Visitors with unleashed dogs



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

There was a very unsettling incident at the house yesterday. It reminded me of why I don't like people very much.

I've lived at this place for 20 years now. It's a quiet place out in the country, but it is by no means the sticks. There are two apartments downstairs and the landlord lives on the top floor. Brian, who I get along with just fine, lives in the other apartment. He has two cats. When he had a dog, I walked it for him.

Yesterday Brian's brother Steve came for a visit. He brought his Irish wolfhound, about a year old. A mammoth dog, but he has been here many times, and I saw the dog was not only good with Brian's cats, but was under voice control when he was off leash. So though I am wary, I pretty much trust this dog. 

But apparently Steve has a new girlfriend and yesterday they came with two dogs, his and hers. Her dog looked like some Dingo cross, and as soon as I saw it loping across the lawn I went out and asked them both to leash up the dogs. 

"Why?" 

"Because it's private property and those are the rules." I was firm. 

"They won't hurt anything." 

"I have elderly cats who could never defend themselves." I crossed my arms. 

Steve leashed his dog but the dingo kept running around. I was not happy. They couldn't catch him.

Finally both dogs were on a leash. I thanked them and went in the house. 

Seriously, what kind of people bring their untrained dog to someone's house for the first time and let it go? 

Still kind of seething.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Greenport ferals said:


> Seriously, what kind of people bring their untrained dog to someone's house for the first time and let it go?


I would say a good majority of the people!

We have a similar problem at the pet store on adoption days. The cats are at one end of the store, and the dogs are at the other end of the store. Now I'm sure YOU know why this is...
but people who either bring their own dogs in, or are "test driving" one of the adoptable dogs ALWAYS bring them over to the cat cages and walk around!

We have to tell people all the time "please keep the dogs away from the cat cages". I figure about 90% of the time we get the reply "Oh, but my dog is used to/likes cats!" ...well that's fine, but not all the cats (who are in cages and have no means to escape the presence of dogs) are used to/like dogs. In fact, some cats become absolutely terrified and cower in the cage and shiver/tremble the rest of the day - which puts off potential adopters because they think the cat is always that moody

SIGH


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

This was just recently a hot topic on another animal- related board that I frequent. The discussion got pretty heated!! 

I am not a cat person nor a dog person, I love all animals, just like many of us here. However, I think it's common of a lot of "dog" people to just assume that everyone else loves their little Poopsie and doesn't care if they are off leash. Unfortunately, these ding bats give caring dog owners a bad reputation. I think it is incredibly rude to let your dog off leash where it is not allowed, especially if it's likely the dog will run off onto another person's property. 

It's ridiculous how many people bring their dog with them EVERYWHERE, and assume their pooch is welcome on other properties. On this other board, one clueless owner admitted to bringing her dog to someone else's horse farm and the dog ended up killing one of the resident cats. How terrible. And they didn't even ask of they were allowed to bring said dog. :-(

*Greenport ferals*- I'm sorry you have to deal with this and I hope your neighbor's girlfriend will be more sympathetic.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I just don't get how some people can be so.... dumb. 

I have three hounds, they're only off the leash in MY house and MY garden, and occasionally when we go on long walks. If there's any sign of livestock, they're back on the leash. I've lived with them long enough to know what excites them, and to be respectful that - although I know my dogs are friendly, others aren't guaranteed to be of the same disposition. 

I was out walking them at a country park recently, there's a field with pregnant sheep in, and signs saying PLEASE KEEP ALL DOGS ON A LEASH, in case the sheep get worried and they lose lambs. The number of people I had to yell at for blatantly ignoring the signs, and thinking it's funny to see the dogs running towards the sheep. And they look at me like I'm the crazy one. 

Common sense, people. Find some. 

I'm with you, Greenport. I'm not overly fond of people.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Those people are stupid..

But yet.. maybe they probably didn't catch it because they were nervous. :/


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah I can agree with this, I never brought my dogs anywhere that i didn't ask ahead of time if it was alright. Dinah I never walked on a leash, but I never had to, she never left my side longer then to take a doodoo and run back to me. Never would chase an animal without my permission.

Heck there used to be a pitbull that belonged to a neighbor. And she would attack my dogs while I walked them. So finally one day I just told em have at it. Other then that, they've never attacked anything without my permission. If you can't be sure of your dogs actions and cant control them. leash em. It is stupid and rude otherwise.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I have a sign on the door to my store that says "your leashed pet is always welcome". For the most part people do bring in the dogs on a leash...but you wouldn't believe how many of the want to look at something with two hands and just drop the leash and let the dog go. I guess I need to change the sign to say "and you must hold the leash". :roll:


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry, if I was one of them, I'd think of you as a fun killer. xD


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

MinkaMuffin said:


> Sorry, if I was one of them, I'd think of you as a fun killer. xD


Considering that she runs a business, I think she has every right to want her customers to have control of their dogs. If someone got hurt because they weren't controlling their dog, it could end up causing trouble for her. Yeah, I'd rather her be a "fun killer" than an irresponsible business owner.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

MinkaMuffin said:


> Sorry, if I was one of them, I'd think of you as a fun killer. xD


Are you serious?
I regarded the Dingo as a potential cat killer. The dog was out of control and a threat to my outdoor cats.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> Considering that she runs a business, I think she has every right to want her customers to have control of their dogs. If someone got hurt because they weren't controlling their dog, it could end up causing trouble for her. Yeah, I'd rather her be a "fun killer" than an irresponsible business owner.


I don't know anything about this business, so how could I take it into consideration?
I thought she just lived on some land, and a couple of people wanted to let their dogs have some fun. And since I'm sure they are both good with cats, I didn't see the harm.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> *I have a sign on the door to my store** that says "your leashed pet is always welcome"*. For the most part people do bring in the dogs on a leash...but you wouldn't believe how many of the want to look at something with two hands and just drop the leash and let the dog go. I guess I need to change the sign to say "and you must hold the leash". :roll:





MinkaMuffin said:


> I don't know anything about this business, so how could I take it into consideration?
> I thought she just lived on some land, and a couple of people wanted to let their dogs have some fun. And since I'm sure they are both good with cats, I didn't see the harm.


Then apparently you missed the part that I bolded. Doodlebug owns the business. It's Greenportferals that had the land. It's two totally different situations, but they're both within their rights to demand that unleashed dogs, ESPECIALLY BIG DOGS, be on a _controlled _leash.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay.. I think there is a bit of confusion here..
When I said 'I'd think of you as a fun killer' I was talking to Greenport_ferals, NOT doodlebug. If I had been talking to her, I would have quoted her.

Also, if they were a couple and bringing her dog over, I highly doubt her dog was a 'cat killer'. I think that would be a relationship killer since He has cats.
Also, come on.. a dingo? Really???


Edit: Also, I was talking from the perspective of the people who had the dogs, not myself.
If I brought my dog over to have some fun with my boyfriend's dog and some lady walked out and was like 'Put your dog on a leash! >[' I'd probably think she was being a fun killer when I clearly know my dog won't attack her cats.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Everyone assumes they have the most well behaved sweetest dogs in the world, however once they leave home and are in a strange and exciting(for them) environment it's usually NOT the case. They go into hyper over drive and are not going to listen.

However, that's beside the point. The fact is that when greenport asked this person to leash their dog that should have been the end of the discussion. This person was a guest and should have acted as such instead of arguing and being so presumptuous.

And while YOU know that your dog would not attack her cats are you thinking of the cats who don't know that? All her cats that probably scattered and hid (on their own property) because someone was rude and felt their dog's fun was more important?


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

MinkaMuffin said:


> Okay.. I think there is a bit of confusion here..
> When I said 'I'd think of you as a fun killer' I was talking to Greenport_ferals, NOT doodlebug. If I had been talking to her, I would have quoted her.
> 
> Also, if they were a couple and bringing her dog over, I highly doubt her dog was a 'cat killer'. I think that would be a relationship killer since He has cats.
> Also, come on.. a dingo? Really???


lol haven't you ever heard the Australians " the dingo ate my baby" they are known for going into homes and stealing the babies to eat. and a


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Olivers-Slave said:


> lol haven't you ever heard the Australians " the dingo ate my baby" they are known for going into homes and stealing the babies to eat. and a


Yea, but unless I'm mistaken, the OP lives in New York, not Australia.
Plus the likelihood that they actually had a dingo-cross is slim to none. There are a lot of combination of dogs that could result in a yellow big dog with a curly tail, i.e. akita, lab, chow, shiba-inu, etc.


I was just saying I don't think she should have been so harsh. They weren't trying to cause any harm.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

MinkaMuffin said:


> Yea, but unless I'm mistaken, the OP lives in New York, not Australia.
> Plus the likelihood that they actually had a dingo-cross is slim to none. There are a lot of combination of dogs that could result in a yellow big dog with a curly tail, i.e. akita, lab, chow, shiba-inu, etc.
> 
> 
> I was just saying I don't think she should have been so harsh. They weren't trying to cause any harm.


yeah I can see your point, a little extreme, but if she didn't feel it was safe I guess who am I to judge. But I've been on the receiving end with oliver, walking him on a leash in a grassy part of the apartment area, and I've been asked not to do it. If its the rules its the rules unfortunately. ^_^


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

MinkaMuffin said:


> Edit: Also, I was talking from the perspective of the people who had the dogs, not myself.
> If I brought my dog over to have some fun with my boyfriend's dog and some lady walked out and was like 'Put your dog on a leash! >[' I'd probably think she was being a fun killer when I clearly know my dog won't attack her cats.


Most communities have leash laws. If the yard is not fenced, then the dogs have no right to be off leash. If the yard is fenced and another resident's cats are in the fenced area, then a guest has no right to let their dog loose. Resident trumps guest. 

In addition, a dog owner cannot always predict how their dog will respond to cats, especially ones that are strangers. I have 2 friends who have lost their cats to a dog...in both cases it was their own dog.


----------



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

My dog Sebastian LOVES all cats big and small. But we acknowledge not all cats love him. Our other dog Kyra is ok with cats big and small but is like whatever. As a result, if we are out and about and let them run off leash (one walks, in the park) we make sure they are in control. If we see another person coming with a dog (we always go to isolated places for run time play time) they are recalled (which is excellent btw) and contained until said person/animal is gone.

If we observe the situation as none ideal then they are contained period. 

To date no one has ever asked us to contain our animals. The most was a reasonable request of my aunts to keep them away from her dogs one of which had puppies. A reasonable request even though the dogs in question were kenneled.

I dont think she was a kill joy and I believe all request even if other animals are not in sight (such as outdoor cats when strange dogs come by) are not in anyway a kill joy.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Ughhh I hate people who think their precious dog is more important than anything!! I love dogs, I really do, but I don't love their owners! One time we had Sinatra walking in the grassy field by our home and a runner came running up with his unleashed black lab and scared Sinatra to pieces. I'm sure the dog was very nice, but why wasn't he leashed? Not only did Sinatra scratch up my boyfriend to a point where he was bleeding profusely but he got himself stuck up a tree when he freed himself from his harness and my boyfriend had to climb up to get the poor dear down. The runner didn't even slow down his pace, just muttered "sorry" when he ran by. When I told my dog loving family about it they asked why I had my cat out there in the first place. I don't understand why my LEASHED animal has to be punished because other people can't bother to either use a leash or take their animal to a dog park. If someone is bringing a dog onto the property you pay to reside on, they need to respect your wishes to not have their dingo dog eat your cats!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I had something similar happen to us twice once with my uncles 8 week old pit who attacked our 75 pound dog that wouldn't do any thing to protect himself and once with a 14 year old cousin who's mother ditched town and left her and her male dog on our doorstep.The said dog went to the bathroom everywhere,tried to attack our dog(who hates male dogs and whipped his butt),and the final straw was he went after Boo and was slung across the room by me.Dad threatened to call animal control on the dog once he found out it had never been given it's shots and saw him attack our animals unless she found a place for him to go.I fully believe all pets need to be leashed or contained when outdoors and no animal should be brought too anyone's property without the landowners consent .


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Yup, leash and ask first.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Good heavens... I didn't even see this.

I would have posted Peggy's experience yesterday in here if I had. Read "How not to introduce a cat to a strange dog".


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bad_cancer said:


> It's the mentality that I hate. The fact that they think they are allowed to impose on a person and that everyone will love their dogs is a particular mindset and one that I hate.


This. A lot of people are the same with children, too. LOL.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

When I would take my parents' dashchunds for a walk at the park I would often have dogs (especially large dogs) off leash (in a park that required a leash), or on one of those USELESS reel leashes, walk up and try to either play with or bother my parents' dogs. My parents' dogs would snap and growl because their space was invaded and the invading dog's owner would get mad at ME because my dogs were growling and snapping at their obnoxious beast. More often then not I found the park police and sicced them on the person. Where I lived, you could get a ticket if you didn't "control" your dog, regardless if the dog was leashed or not. 

I hate reel leashes.... and stupid pet owners.

Don't get me started on lax parents who let their kids glide around on "heelies" (those sneakers with a wheel in the heel) in a store and crash into a display, bringing it down, and then get mad a the sales person because they were told to control their kid or leave.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> Ughhh I hate people who think their precious dog is more important than anything!! I love dogs, I really do, but I don't love their owners! One time we had Sinatra walking in the grassy field by our home and a runner came running up with his unleashed black lab and scared Sinatra to pieces. I'm sure the dog was very nice, but why wasn't he leashed? Not only did Sinatra scratch up my boyfriend to a point where he was bleeding profusely but he got himself stuck up a tree when he freed himself from his harness and my boyfriend had to climb up to get the poor dear down. The runner didn't even slow down his pace, just muttered "sorry" when he ran by. When I told my dog loving family about it they asked why I had my cat out there in the first place. I don't understand why my LEASHED animal has to be punished because other people can't bother to either use a leash or take their animal to a dog park. If someone is bringing a dog onto the property you pay to reside on, they need to respect your wishes to not have their dingo dog eat your cats!


Similar story- my sister was on a walk with her cats (both on leashes) when an off leash black lab came running up. He scared Kovie (bless his heart, wherever he is now :-( ) so bad that Kovie darted, slipped his harness, and disappeared into the woods. Binx isn't afraid of dogs so he stood his ground. It was my sister who had to grab the dog's collar to control him while the owners took their time come over. They thought it very funny and cute "Aww, he just wants to be friends!" and wouldn't take the hint to just leave until my sister's boyfriend had to blurt "Would you leash your dog and please LEAVE so we can find our cat?". The owners actually had the nerve to make the comment "well maybe you shouldn't walk your cat out here if they are afraid of dogs". After that it took a half hour of searching before Kovie was found way up in a tree. The whole ordeal actually lasted late into the night, and reinforcements had to be called in order to help get Kovie down, with the help of a rickety ladder and some risky tree climbing. Everyone was covered in ticks but he was recovered safely. The good part of the story is that they got the people's info from the dog's tag and the people actually got a citation the next day for having their dog in a park where dogs are strictly prohibited ESPECIALLY off leash. (It's actually a trail reserved for walking small leashed pets, such as ferrets)


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I require all strange animals and childred to be properly constrained on my property. I would do the same with my dog on someone elses. Its just rude and disrespectful. The fact that she couldn't catch her dog tells me the dog is NOT reliable off lead and any number of awful things could have happened to the cat OR the dog in those circumstances. Id be steamed too. 

On another note, you wouldnt' beleive the number of people who bring their dogs OFF LEASH into a vet clinic then get annoyed when we ask them to leash them up. Common sense is not at all common it would seem.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

RachandNito said:


> Similar story- my sister was on a walk with her cats (both on leashes)


I was a small local weekly flea market and had taken my dog (as many people do) and as we were wandering from table to table a very large unleashed Rotweiler came running up. It wasn't growling but its hackles were up and the closer it got the louder Rebel growled(in the 8 years he lived with me it was the only time I ever heard him growl). I saw a woman approaching with a leash in her hand but she wasn't hurrying and I had a hand on Rebel's collar (he was leashed).

When the woman got to me and leashed her dog her only comment was "People with unfriendly dogs shouldn't bring them into public places!" WTH!?! I wanted to slap some sense into her. Rebel was a top winning show(and obedience trial) dog. He'd been in the ring with hundreds of other dogs and had never had a problem. What dog wouldn't react like that....Ugh. I hate people too.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

It is owners like that that make people NOT like dogs. Rachel, I got the SAME response from people. "Why would you bring your cat out if it doesn't like dogs?" Uhh I didn't know that this park was owned by dogs?!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I would remove my cat if at all possible from the vicinity of any dog I did not know & trust regardless of whether the dog was leashed or not. There is always a chance the leash will be dropped, etc.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

This is prezactly why I do not own a dog. I freely admit that I don't have the energy, patience, or even desire to train and continually enforce the training.

I always say that _IF_ I owned a dog, these are the conditions:
Under 20 lbs: mostly as I can't lift more than that, and if I had to in an emergency I would want to be able to...especially if nobody was around to help me
Litter box trained: I refuse to go out in dreary weather and wait for potty breaking!
Homebound: I don't want to be one of THESE people we're discussing. The only place I would take my dog is the vet...and that would be in a carrier, like a cat (another reason for the smaller size)
Noise: While I would not de-bark a dog, I would want one that's quiet. No whining, whimpering, yapping, barking, etc. Even the noisiest cat isn't nearly as annoying (to me) as a "quiet" dog.

But, I highly doubt I'll get a dog. Papillions and smaller Spaniels are adorable, but...I think I'll stick with my kitties ^_^

P.S. I think dog saliva/drool is disgusting. Even wet noses rubbed on me make me gag (Paizly drools when she sleeps, and even that makes me queasy!)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

MinkaMuffin said:


> Sorry, if I was one of them, I'd think of you as a fun killer. xD


 If you were one of them, I'd think of you as an obliviot.

To not understand and respect "I have older cats here who cannot defend themselves" ... especially when most cat/dog-savvy people generally understand that cats don't always recognize the strange, great, gallumphing-dog-they've-never-met-before racing over to bark and/or tower above them just wants to sniff them or play. Further, if a person does not understand 'prey-drive' in a dog and how it can easily and quickly trigger a pursuit-response if a cat runs, and capture-with-dire/deadly-consequences if a cat cannot escape the prey-driven dog ... 
Well ... I guess I have no words to explain how I would feel about that type of pet owner.

Whoever said "resident animals always trump guest animals" is completely correct. Polite and courteous guests *ask first* and don't just ignorantly do-as-they-please because they are in the country and want to let their dogs run. There could be any number of reasons, some dangerous, to NOT let your visiting pet run amok.


----------

